# Valve stem seal replacement cost?



## 95jettaguy (Dec 20, 2005)

I need my valve stem seals replaced. One shop quoted me about $400 to do the job. Does this seem right or too much? It's a 1995 2.0.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

That $400 is 99% labor cost. A new set of valve stem seals costs less than $10. Its a 2 hour job at the most. If you have a Bentley manual, tools, a valve spring compressor, and a piece of nylon rope, you can do it yourself in an afternoon.


----------



## 95jettaguy (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

What's the nylon rope for?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

So when you remove the valve springs, the valves dont fall into the engine. You shove the rope in the spark plug hole.
The valve springs gotta be removed before you can access the stem seals.


----------



## 95jettaguy (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

I might give it a try myself, but if I was to have someone do it do you think that $400 is reasonable?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

$400? no.
At $70/hr, thats almost 6 hours to do the job. A mechanic with the right tools...and who KNOWS what they're doing, should be able to get it done in 2-3 hours max.


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

But they will charge by the book regardless of actual time...especially at a dealership... (Unless VW operates totally different than others)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDUBOFF)*

If you went to a shop expect to pay around $250 for this...


----------

